# Requesting a Chael sig.



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I was wondering if one of ya'll could make me a Chael Sonnen sig. What i have in mind for it is like a gritty/beat up american flag in the background with a pic of chael working some GnP in the foreground.

I know its kind of specific but thank you to anyone who makes it.

Rep and 5k creds to whoever makes it


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> I was wondering if one of ya'll could make me a Chael Sonnen sig. What i have in mind for it is like a gritty/beat up american flag in the background with a pic of chael working some GnP in the foreground.
> 
> I know its kind of specific but thank you to anyone who makes it.
> 
> Rep and 5k creds to whoever makes it


Chael is really on demand these days! 
I tried to do something. Maybe you'll like it.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^^

great job dude!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

limba said:


> Chael is really on demand these days!
> I tried to do something. Maybe you'll like it.


That is perfect dude, rep and creds incoming.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> That is perfect dude, rep and creds incoming.



Glad you like it! Happy i could help. Enjoy it! :thumb02:
Thanks for the appreciation and for the creds.



Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> great job dude!


Thank you!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome work limba! 

I really like the blending with the flag and the coloring.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Composure said:


> Awesome work limba!
> 
> I really like the blending with the flag and the coloring.


Thanks for the appreciation!
And thanks to you and Kry for the links to the brushes and fonts and to Toxic for his tutorial on doing a basic sig.

Now i can practice and fool arround! :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

limba said:


> Thanks for the appreciation!
> And thanks to you and Kry for the links to the brushes and fonts and to Toxic for his tutorial on doing a basic sig.
> 
> Now i can practice and fool arround! :thumb02:


You're welcome man, if you ever need graphics help you have a forum of people willing to lend a hand.

And keep up the awesome work man!


----------

